# Aircon pump is always on, drains battery in a few hours (R34)



## ZyBeR (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi,

In my R34 GTR -99 I have a problem with the aircon pump, it always stays on. If I pull the - cable on the battery the magnetic clutch in the pump ticks and the relay also ticks, same thing putting the - cable back. No differens if I turn of the a/c on the control panel.

So at the moment I have just unplugged the relay so I can use the car, but I need to fix the problem. Have anyone had this problem before and knows how to resolve it?

Is there any electronics controlling the aircon pump other than the main ecu? Which in my case has been swapped with a Link G4 PnP.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Have you tested the relay? Seems an obvious place to start


----------



## ZyBeR (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, I did try another relay, but still the same..


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

You need to change the battery power supply to the activation side of the ac relay on r34s to ign supply. Easiest way to do this is to use the boost cont soln ign power supply to the relay instead. A note of this is in the manual.
Jason


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ As Jason said.

This is a known issue with the Link G4's


----------



## ZyBeR (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks guys for that info, exactly what I was looking for!

Now just to make sure I'll do this right the first time. Would anyone of you fellas be kind and tell me exactly what I need to do.

I measured the relay socked and I had 12v on 2 pins, is it one of these pins I should disconnect and connect to the + wire on my boost solenoid?

As I understood it from the Link manual I should move the a/c pin to aux3 (#9).

Which is the correct solution?


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

Aux 3 is pin 9 which is the air con relay activation. 
Yes it is one of those wires.
The relay has marking on top identifying coil(activation)winding and switch posisitions and are numbered. At base of relay are the terminal numbers.
Jason


----------



## ZyBeR (Jun 18, 2011)

Shall I change #86 or #30 to the solenoid + wire?

If #86, how can the solenoid be controlled, is will always be on?
If #30, the wire seam very thin to support the current that seams to consumed by the a/c pump?

Oki, all these forum regulations starts tu bugg me.... I'm not allowed to post images, nor links so I couldn't include the image in the post..
But here is the link, please have a look.

www . mp3car.com/vbulletin/imagehosting/12527647e9129233622.bmp

(I know the numbers on the actual relay is different and that the text is not related to the topic, but is was the best I could find to easily describe the situation)


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

This is hard work. You need to replace the B+ on the activation side of the relay that is clearly marked on the relay-which would be considered 86 normally. From memory it is the terminal closest to the engine and parallel to it(check) It will be smaller than the switching terminals. As it should now be an ign supply the backfeed will no longer be an issue and the ecu will earth coil to energise and close the relay contacts and go open to release the contacts. 
Jason


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

Does the R34 and R32 have similar air con set up in that both use 12v supply direct from the battery as opposed to 12v ign?


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

Only have to do this quick mod on r34s
Jason


----------



## ZyBeR (Jun 18, 2011)

Fixed, it was the terminal closest to the engine as stated above.
It was wired to the 12v BATT wire and was only 5-10cm long. I just moved it to the wiper relays 12v IGN wire, nice and tidy.

Thanks everyone.


----------

